# West Lothian GC, Linlithgow



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 7, 2020)

I went up to West Lothian GC today to play a round with my regular Saturday morning pp. We bought a 2 ball voucher for the course back in February/March. 18 holes plus bacon buttie and a coffee for £17 each.

What a smashing course this is. Up on high ground with fabulous views across the Forth and surrounding areas it uses the land superbly. Each hole has something interesting going on, lots of shape, undulations adding to the experience. A good mixture of hole lengths and some really fun par 3's where you can test your short iron skills. All finished with a raised tee par 3, around 140yds in length 😁.

The bar had a really nice members feel to it, food and drink prices were all fair. The staff and members were very friendly, it was how a club welcome should be.

You will guess from this I was a fan. I've never heard of this course before but we will definitely go back. If anyone is looking at having an Edinburgh based golf break or fancies a round in the area whilst travelling to one of the more illustrious courses then I would heartily recommend it.


----------



## IanG (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep, nice course with great views


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm guessing it has some drainage issues in winter, it has a slightly different set up then, but it was great today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I've only played it in winter and wouldn't choose to repeat the experience. Would like to see it at its best in summer some time.
		
Click to expand...

I'd definitely recommend it at the moment 👍. My pp spoke to one of the members who said it is currently in the best condition they have ever seen it.

(I should add, I'm not claiming this is a top 100 course, it certainly isn't, but it came across well today)


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 7, 2020)

We watched from the tee a guy skinny one from the front left hand bunker at the 18th ricochet it off the wall behind the green back across the green into the front right hand side bunker.
While all his mates watched in hysterics from the overlooking clubhouse window.


----------

